
Ask HN: How does Apple Maps know where I'm going? - ralston
This morning I got in my car to go to the gym, and on my phone&#x27;s lock screen I could see a push notification from Apple Maps that read &quot;15 mins to get to [gym_location]&quot;.<p>I&#x27;m very picky when it comes to which apps have access to my location, and Apple Maps&#x27; location access is set to &quot;While Using&quot; - but I _rarely_ use Apple Maps (maybe once every 6 months, by mistake). Further, if I ever did use Apple Maps at one time, I always quit any app after I&#x27;m finished using it.<p>So how does Apple Maps know where I&#x27;m going? Mind you, while I do tend to go to the gym on Saturdays, this morning was the earliest I&#x27;ve _ever_ been to the gym (by a long shot). If I&#x27;ve never used or had the app open in the background while going to the gym, how does Apple Maps know that I could even be _possibly_ going to the gym? Especially given how early it was in the morning?<p>I&#x27;m quite creeped out.
======
KiDD
It's not a Maps feature but an iOS system feature called Frequent Locations.

If you don't like this behavior you should turn off Frequent Locations
specifically under Settings> Privacy> Location Services> System Services>
Frequent Locations

PS It may be now called Significant Locations in the latest iOS versions...

------
dstites
The Significant Locations feature in System Services.

